# Any guesses on how many and when?!



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I have two possibilities for her due date July 2-10 or 17-30. She's looking pretty big and uncomfortable to me. She's an alpine and the billy is a Nubian.

Shes a FF.

Any thoughts on when she'll deliver and how many?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I have no idea how many, but right off the bat I'd say the earlier due date. She looks big enough for twins at least!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

^I agree, she looks plenty big but her udder looks like it still has a ways to go. I'd say twins


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I say twin does, July 12th


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Twins - 1 of each
July 21


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Twins on July 21


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

July 18th big buckling


Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

July 19th
Buck/Doe/Doe triplets

Good luck with your pretty doe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> Twins - 1 of each
> July 21





Frosty said:


> Twins on July 21





sandhillfarm said:


> July 18th big buckling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot





TrinityRanch said:


> July 19th
> Buck/Doe/Doe triplets
> 
> Good luck with your pretty doe!


That is so funny everyone, July 18th is my mothers birthday, July 19th is my husband's, and July 21st is me and my husband's anniversary. Way to pick dates everyone!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Little-bits, The 21st is my daughters birthday. July is a busy month for you!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

*lady is getting close...*

Her belly is dropping. Shes been pawing around a lot too. Its pretty funny. Shes also been nibbling at her sides. Shes definitely getting better with udder handling too. Posting a recent pic in a few minutes


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

recent pics. 

thoughts?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

her udder is definitely fuller than yesterday and for the first time I don't feel ligs. her sides are extremely hollowed out too. when all of these happen over night, is there a good chance she may deliver tonight?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

mimzidoat said:


> her udder is definitely fuller than yesterday and for the first time I don't feel ligs. her sides are extremely hollowed out too. when all of these happen over night, is there a good chance she may deliver tonight?


It's a good possibility! Most does deliver in the daytime, so she might go tomorrow instead of tonight, though. Keep an eye on her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, she sounds closer to my guess than anyone elses!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, she sounds closer to my guess than anyone elses!


Bahaha! And you were the only one to pick a due-date outside of the time ranges that were given... :lol:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, she sounds closer to my guess than anyone elses!


Actually, l said the earlier date, which is July 7th-10th, and tomorrow is the 7th, so I think my vote was the closest!  I vote twins tomorrow!!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I recon it will be about 3 more days...lol.And its already the 7th here hahaha,teejae


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Actually, l said the earlier date, which is July 7th-10th, and tomorrow is the 7th, so I think my vote was the closest!  I vote twins tomorrow!!


Oh no no no, you said the earlier date, which was the 2nd to the 10th. You didn't actually give a specific date, so I was closer  you cant can't vote once she's already this close! Lol, I'm competitive can't you tell? I WIN! Lol she'll probably have them on a date no one picked!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Went out to check on her....got a good amount of creamy white discharge. Shes restless. Still no ligs.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She seems really hungry but her left side is really firm like shes really full. Should I feed her some more if she may deliver tonight? If there are complications I would imagine that's its harder to move a kid w a full stomach? Thoughts?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It doesn't seem to be a problem with my does, they always have a full feeder, it's never empty. They will normally stop eating when they are getting close to kidding.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh no no no, you said the earlier date, which was the 2nd to the 10th. You didn't actually give a specific date, so I was closer  you cant can't vote once she's already this close! Lol, I'm competitive can't you tell? I WIN! Lol she'll probably have them on a date no one picked!


I purposely went back and looked at that date last night- I could've sworn (just to use an expression, hehe) that it said 7th to 10th! :hammer::shrug: I don't really care who's right, but I kind was generalizing- I just meant sometime within the first possible due dates. 
Yes, I can tell you're competitive, lol. It's okay, I have a friend like that, I'm used to it.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My doe ate her dinner, seemed normal, and had a kid on the ground within an hour. FF too!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> Little-bits, The 21st is my daughters birthday. July is a busy month for you!


No, all my children were born in April, July is a busy month for ME. :laugh:


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd say triplets, she's a lot bigger then our doe was and she just had twins 6/27/13! good luck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

NDlover said:


> I purposely went back and looked at that date last night- I could've sworn (just to use an expression, hehe) that it said 7th to 10th! :hammer::shrug: I don't really care who's right, but I kind was generalizing- I just meant sometime within the first possible due dates.
> Yes, I can tell you're competitive, lol. It's okay, I have a friend like that, I'm used to it.


Haha, I'll let you have this one.....just this once.... haha but really THEY win when she kids! 
I can't wait till fall to get all my does bred! Cuz that means kids 5 months later!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Lady has a baby on the ground! An adorable buckling. 

She had no problems and she's an excellent mom. she's my most stubborn goat and was afraid she'd have issues letting her baby feed, but she's doing great. she cleaned up right up, cut the cord a bit shorter so it's not dragging on the ground, and encouraging him to feed. once he starts feeding she doesn't move around or kick him at all. i'm very proud of her. 

Check out birth announcements.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Haha, I'll let you have this one.....just this once.... haha but really THEY win when she kids!
> I can't wait till fall to get all my does bred! Cuz that means kids 5 months later!


I know! I can't wait till next year; more babies!!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

good guess sandhillfarm on the single buckling!

no one guessed today...but it was definitely the first set of dates, so good job NDlover!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

mimzidoat said:


> good guess sandhillfarm on the single buckling!
> 
> no one guessed today...but it was definitely the first set of dates, so good job NDlover!


Haha, and I wasn't really thinking about it; I was in a hurry to reply to another post, so it was literally off the top of my head! Chalk another one up to the subconcious mind!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah! She reminded me of my alpine that had a single buckling 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

This was lady last year.


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I say twin does, July 12th


I'd love for them to be born on my birthday!!!!

I'd say 2 kids maybe, but I had a doe last year bigger than that and she only had one, but then again she was naturally chubby!:boy:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

This thread is from a year ago


----------

